# "be Erasmus"



## Lynn__kk

Hey! I'd like to know how to say "be erasmus" in polish. Anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## kirahvi

"Jestem (w Polsce) na Erasmusie" is used, although I'm pretty sure "erasmusie" isn't proper Polish. [English: I'm (in Poland) in Erasmus.]


----------



## Thomas1

kirahvi said:


> "Jestem (w Polsce) na Erasmusie" is used, although I'm pretty sure "erasmusie" isn't proper Polish. [English: I'm (in Poland) in Erasmus.]


It's natural and good Polish.  Mind the pronunciation of 'Erazmusie': [erazmusie]

It would help to see a whole  sentence, because there can be more than one translation depending on context. For instance, colloquilally, you also hear 'erazmusi', but this is spoken Polish.


----------



## Lynn__kk

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## LilianaB

What do you mean by_ be erasmus_?


----------



## Thomas1

I guess to be a student who's with Erasmus in some country. It's a European student exchange programme.


----------



## Lynn__kk

yeah, that's it. I mean, i want people to participate in the erasmus programme.


----------



## LilianaB

I still do not know what you mean by this phrase. I know now what the program is about.


----------



## Lynn__kk

It's a motivation sentence, like: "come on! do it! join eramus!", understand?


----------



## Lynn__kk

Liliana, i see you're from lithuania. Do you mind if i ask you how to translate the same sentence in lithuanian? I'm designing a poster and i want to translate this mini-sentence into different languages of european union


----------



## LilianaB

Oh, OK. Thank you. Stań uczestnikiem programu Erasmus.


----------



## Lynn__kk

Thank you, Liliana!


----------



## Lynn__kk

Well *kirahvi*, if you could translate the sentence into finnish, it would be very helpful too


----------



## Thomas1

Lynn__kk said:


> It's a motivation sentence, like: "come on! do it! join eramus!", understand?


Nie czekaj. Wyjedź na Erazmusa.
can be a translation into Polish. It literally means 'Don't wait. Go on Erasmus.'.


----------



## dreamlike

What's the original sentence you want us to translate into different languages? Is it "Come on! Do it! Join erasmus?" Because I think it wouldn't make much sense if every language read different phrase 




			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> Stań uczestnikiem programu Erasmus.




*Zo*stań uczestnikiem programu Erasmus.


----------



## Lynn__kk

The original sentece is "be erasmus"


----------



## dreamlike

The English sentence doesn't sound quite right to me, but since it's a catchphrase, which wholly reads as "Be erasmus, feel erasmus", I'd go for *Zostań Erasmusem*. (which gets a few results in Google - http://www.student.lublin.eu/Zostan_Erasmusem_-2-1940-5_4.html, for instance).


----------



## LilianaB

Zostań uczestnikiem programu Erasmus. You are right, Dreamlike, sometimes my Russian brushes off on my Polish, especially at 5 am. The other languages, you have to post in a different forum.


----------



## dreamlike

It's just one of those things that happen when you know a lot of languages  As for your version, it's perfectly correct, but I think a bit too wordy for that purpose. I think "Zostań Erasmusem" is a better choice here.


----------

